# Tail-shaft Clutched Generator for Regeneration Braking



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

I am working on a plan for regenerative braking in my 1971 corvette conversion project. I want to use instead of an rewound alternator, an AC generator. I was looking at something like this :http://cgi.ebay.com/3-KW-ST-Generator-Head-1-Phase-for-Diesel-Gas-Engine_W0QQitemZ230379957991QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Generators?hash=item35a3b72ee7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_4368wt_1167. They say that they have a 3 phase version also. I would then use a 3 phase rectifier to create about 170VDC at about 17 amps. To trigger the regeneration there would be an electric clutch on the tail-shaft of the motor. A belt would then connect the 2 together. 

What do you think? Would it be worth the 137lbs of adding generator to the car? Would it just me more worth it to rewind 2 alternators and just run those 2? I like the idea of varying the armature current of the alternators, but the generator would have alot higher output. 

Some other information that might be useful would be that the motor in the car will be a warp 11 or something comparable, and the battery pack is 45 TS 180Ah Cells. 

-Adam


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Not worth the cost and effort IMHO.

You just KNOW, the first test will be flying down the highway and kicking it in to see how much it will recharge the battery pack, NOT for braking!!!

I KNOW I WOULD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then the disappointment would set in....


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

adamj12b said:


> I am working on a plan for regenerative braking in my 1971 corvette conversion project. I want to use instead of an rewound alternator, an AC generator. I was looking at something like this :http://cgi.ebay.com/3-KW-ST-Generat...5a3b72ee7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_4368wt_1167. They say that they have a 3 phase version also. I would then use a 3 phase rectifier to create about 170VDC at about 17 amps. To trigger the regeneration there would be an electric clutch on the tail-shaft of the motor. A belt would then connect the 2 together.
> 
> What do you think? Would it be worth the 137lbs of adding generator to the car? Would it just me more worth it to rewind 2 alternators and just run those 2? I like the idea of varying the armature current of the alternators, but the generator would have alot higher output.
> 
> ...


You really only need one large Alternator from a truck, and rewind it for the voltage you need. Varying the field is the right approach. I plan to do almost exacltly what this chap did.. http://www.waynesev.com/ . I'm not quite there yet, but I did adapt an electric clutch to my motor and have it installed on the motor and in the my EV.


----------

